# Raw fed Rats!



## Makovach

After beginning my raw journey with my dogs, my rats are now also eating a all natural organic raw diet. 

Before, they were getting fresh fruits and veggies every few days, with a base of dog or cat kibble or lab blocks. They were skinny and smelly. Well, in route of banning kibble from my house, I stopped the kibble for the rats, and started researching a raw diet for rats. Lots of variety of nuts, seeds, roots, veggies, fruit and beans. I still add in the occasional meats like chicken or tuna. Some times they even get the scrap from the dog (example: the turkey leg bone). I figure the bones help keep their teeth from over growing and gives them something to chew. 

I have two "oops" litters of rats right now. The first litter (9) is three weeks old. I started raw with the rats a week before she delivered. The second litter(13) is five days old. The mother was on raw her whole pregnancy. The 5 day old rat pups are just a little under half the size of the 3 week olds. They are very active and move all over. The three week old rat pups are springing all over and very active and lively. 

This is the usual for now, but will change once we go grocery shopping and stock up on more variety for ourselves.
In this picture, Carrots, ramaine lettuce, spinach, cauliflower, broccoli, tuna and oats. 









Hope you guys enjoy! Just wanted to share what raw feeding has done to my life! 
As well as my animals, I've also started a more raw approach to life. (not meat of course).


----------



## xchairity_casex

looks like a yummy diet to me!
but i really am going to need to see some baby ratty pictures :biggrin1:


----------



## AveryandAudrey

I had done some research on raw diets for rats. My girl (she passed away on April 15th 2012, I'm very very upset still) got raw veggies and a small amount of fruits as the sugar ontent isnt good in larger amounts. She hated lab blocks and liked kibble but I dont feed kibble so I used to borrow a few kibbles from my relative who feeds good quality kibble as I never got enough info on how to make a balanced diet. Nice to see you are feeding them so well. I would love to see some pics. Im still to sad to even let the members on the rat forum know that she passed. I just left there and havent been back.


----------



## Makovach

AveryandAudrey said:


> I had done some research on raw diets for rats. My girl (she passed away on April 15th 2012, I'm very very upset still) got raw veggies and a small amount of fruits as the sugar ontent isnt good in larger amounts. She hated lab blocks and liked kibble but I dont feed kibble so I used to borrow a few kibbles from my relative who feeds good quality kibble as I never got enough info on how to make a balanced diet. Nice to see you are feeding them so well. I would love to see some pics. Im still to sad to even let the members on the rat forum know that she passed. I just left there and havent been back.


I'm sorry to hear about your girl.

This is what I've been going off of. Still researching. I don't give much fruit. Mostly veggies, oats, barley, nuts, seeds ect. Every now and again they get apples, grapes, bananas, pears, peaches, cherries, but not too often.


----------



## Kat

Awww I miss having rats, they really make great pets! Oddly, Im allergic to male rats though lol. When I was 17ish I had the best rat ever, I took her everywhere with me and she would just hang out all the time. If I was on my computer I would put her on my desk and she would lay down sprawled out like a cat would. I wish I had known about raw feeding back then, I just fed those harlan tech lab blocks along with some raw foods. If I knew what I know today, I wouldnt have fed any blocks.


----------



## FurMom1089

Once upon a short time ago I was the best rat mom, they got low protein kibble and every afternoon after work, which was about lunch time, I'd prepare their fresh food lunch of whatever fruits/veggies I cut up the day before with other dry stuffs.... Then I had to move to a not great place for them, managed to get down to 5 rats, and I had to move again after a few months but my friend promised to take care of the rats until I could get a place of my own, well, apparently they had a couple litters in the short time I was away and the day I was told I could bring the rats to where I'm staying. Her brother took all of them, babies included, and did something with them... She says he took them up to the woods and left them idk... but I wish if anything I could have gotten my senior male..he was my squishy and I didn't deserve him :'( He was more than 3 years old...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Woohoo for the thread!



AveryandAudrey said:


> I had done some research on raw diets for rats. My girl (she passed away on April 15th 2012, I'm very very upset still) got raw veggies and a small amount of fruits as the sugar ontent isnt good in larger amounts. She hated lab blocks and liked kibble but I dont feed kibble so I used to borrow a few kibbles from my relative who feeds good quality kibble as I never got enough info on how to make a balanced diet. Nice to see you are feeding them so well. I would love to see some pics. Im still to sad to even let the members on the rat forum know that she passed. I just left there and havent been back.


One of our girls, Skipper, (a Petsmart rat) passed away a little before yours did. She was white with these small, dime sized grey spots on her back and little ones on her face. Surprisingly, she ended up my favorite in just the short time we had her. We still have our two berkshire girls and our capped girl but Skipper was my favorite. 

Shadow came from Craigslist and cannot be held but the other two came from an amazing rescue (just one woman and her friend). Our girls are just babies and their cage mates were two big (now neutered males who came from the house on the California episode of Hoarders. BFRR took in around 80 of them. The berkshire girl is Ace and her sister is Deuce.

We stopped feeding kibble as well. We still have it just in case we should ever need it in between grocery trips but it hasn't been fed in a few months. I have always given my girls some fresh foods but, after talking to Makovach, we are going to stop buying pet store bought mixes once this bag is gone.


----------



## Makovach

Makovach said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your girl.
> 
> This is what I've been going off of. Still researching. I don't give much fruit. Mostly veggies, oats, barley, nuts, seeds ect. Every now and again they get apples, grapes, bananas, pears, peaches, cherries, but not too often.


Everytime I post the site it seems as if it doesn't post. 
Rat diet! | veganza


----------



## blue_dog

I bet they are loving it! 

If you haven't seen it already there is a great blog here: NOM-ology
It hasn't been updated in a little bit, but the information already there is interesting.


----------

